# Capacitor para Filtro Pasa Bajo.-



## damian.dituro (Ago 11, 2009)

Buenas gente del foro.

Este es mi primer post en este foro, y es mas que nada para consultarles.-

Estoy embarcado en realizar un sistema de sonido 5.1 para el reproductor de DVD.-

Mas que nada es para poder aprender de electronico.-

Me encuentro en la primera etapa del proyecto, fabricar el sub-woofer.-

Estoy tratando de armar el filtro pasa-bajos, para luego conectarlo al amplificardor y luego al parlante.-

Encontre un diagrama que es sencillo . El tema es que no se como calcular los 2 capacitores del diagrama (calculo que para la frecuencia de corte, no?).-

Les adjunto la imagen por que no se pegarla en el post.-

Si alguien tiene algun filtro pasa bajos mono y que sea sencillo de realizar, serva bienvenido.-

Ire posteando los avances para este proyecto y espero contar con la ayuda de ustedes.-

PD: Tambien estuve viendo el de pablin (http://pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/pasabajo/index.htm), pero no me convence, ya que es para dos canales que luego los mescla, pero yo nesecito para uno solo.-

Saludos gente por el excelente foro que tienen y por su colaboracion.-

Angel.-


----------



## Guest (Ago 11, 2009)

seguro que quieres usar ese chip¿¿¿

armate este.que es mucho mejor que el que vas a usar.

pero los filtros pasa bajos no van a la salida del amplificador,van a la entrada.


----------



## damian.dituro (Ago 11, 2009)

hellfull

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, pero m parece demasiado complejo para mi. Hay que fabricar la PCB, armar la fuente.-

OK con la ubicacion de los filtros y amp.-

Yo dispongo de una fuente de 12 volts de continua a 3 amperes y una fuente partida de 12+12 volts a 2 amperes.-

Tambien tengo pensado armarlo en una de esas plaquetas perforadas, como para no aruinar una PCB.-

Estaba buscando algo sencillo, como para comenzar, ya que no poseo muchos conocimientos de electronica.-

Algo asi como esto.-



Cumple la funcion de filtro pasa bajo?  . Como se calculan los componentes?.-

Muchas gracias por su colaboracion.-


----------

